# Can someone please identify these plants ?



## fk4880 (Dec 27, 2012)

hi everyone. just wanted to know what plant this is.. 

__
https://flic.kr/p/8317594893
Thanks in advance for any good suggestions...


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Looks like emersed grown Java fern, _Microsorum pteropus_.


----------

